

Change in real income by global percentiles - brunooo
http://blogs.ft.com/off-message/2013/10/25/the-one-chart-that-explains-the-world/

======
byoung2
_the 60m or so people who constitute the world’s top 1 per cent. About half of
these are the richest 12 per cent of Americans_

The top 12% of Americans by personal income makes $75,000+. [1] It's pretty
amazing to think that $75,000 puts you in the top 1% of earners worldwide.

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_United_S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_United_States)

